# Attractiveness: Physical and Non-Physical Qualities



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

...


----------



## Snickersnack (Jun 21, 2008)

I don't like being drawn to looks, but you can't really have a relationship with someone you aren't attracted to physically. Now, if her attitude, etc, bugs me (as is often the case)...then she loses it. The way a person dresses is just as important as physcial features, maybe more (and I mean that in what I hope is a slightly less superficial sense). A lot of youngish girls go for a sort of "Porn Star Barbie" look that's really unappealing to me-Playboy Bunny medalions, logos of clothing companies printed on the @$$, bleached hair, etc. Plus there's those "pregnancy shirts" that are kind of popular. Who thinks those look good?

Someone with practical-but sort of cute-clothes who goes easy on the makeup is much sexier than someone trying to look like an inflatable doll.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

50/50 for me


----------



## HangNail (Sep 1, 2005)

Lisa said:


> 50/50 for me


same here


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Non-physical qualities are definitely more important to me. It's rare that I see someone and am really attracted to them physically all of a sudden. I mean I can recognize that they are deemed attractive or whatnot, but it doesn't draw me to them. Personality, sense of humour, intelligence, kindness, and the like attract me to people. I have never seriously fallen for someone over looks, period. I fall for people only after I get to know them and their personality. After that, their physical traits become more meaningful and attractive to me, even if they weren't originally. I mean I might not be attracted to a certain trait on any random guy, but if I love his personality I then find that trait attractive.


----------



## colonelpoop (Jun 18, 2008)

My philosophy teacher actually polled the women in my class this question last semester. 

Their response was that they pretty much valued looks and personality the same, but if they found a man with a wonderful personality and great sense of humor they were willing to compromise in the looks department.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Perfectionist said:


> Non-physical qualities are definitely more important to me. It's rare that I see someone and am really attracted to them physically all of a sudden. I mean I can recognize that they are deemed attractive or whatnot, but it doesn't draw me to them. Personality, sense of humour, intelligence, kindness, and the like attract me to people. I have never seriously fallen for someone over looks, period. I fall for people only after I get to know them and their personality. After that, their physical traits become more meaningful and attractive to me, even if they weren't originally. I mean I might not be attracted to a certain trait on any random guy, but if I love his personality I then find that trait attractive.


I'm the same way, and I feel like a strange minority. Guys might see a girl and just go nuts for her, whereas I don't have those feelings at all if I don't know a lot about her. I can recognize people as pretty/good-looking, but it just doesn't alone make much difference to me. Some guy might ask me if I'd want to date someone based on a picture, and I'm embarrassed to say I have no idea (which they might think is nuts if she looks good) since I don't know her. I feel like it's at least 50/50 if not a looks majority emphasis with most guys though.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

After seeing the insides of the human body (I have dissected male / female cadavers head to toe), and also handling the intestines and their contents (crap) among other unappealing things, I am not too impressed by physical attributes. On the other hand, good looking people certainly catch my eye. I admire their looks :yes .

I chose 50/50 in the poll.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

I'm female, non-physical features almost totally dominate whether I find someone attractive

jeeze, only 1/2? that's surprising.
quite often when i'm initially ONLY attracted to their personality, i end up finding their physical appearance attractive, even if i didn't think so at first.


----------



## Tungsten (Dec 11, 2005)

Personality is much more important. Looks are important too but I find myself physically attracted to many different types of women. 
I find it much harder to meet someone who is genuinely a nice person and who has a personality that's compatible with mine.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Physical qualities get my attention. Personality retains it.

I went with "75/25% physical features typically have an advantage". Not so much for the numbers, but for the "_physical features typically have an advantage_" wording.

A girl can have a great personality, but without some sort of physical attraction she's not likely to get my initial attention.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I would date Rocky Dennis if he had an amazing personality. Of course, we would never be seen in public together, or I just would conceal my identity by using his enormous forehead as a canopy. Anyway, non-physical features are, by far, most important to me. I've had crushes on "ugly" people solely because of their personality, and I ultimately felt physically attracted to them. I won't go so far as to suggest that looks are _totally_ irrelevant to me (I suppose they are to a reasonable extent), but, exclusively, they're not a basis upon which I would establish a relationship.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

I put 25/75. I'd get bored unless I was really compatible with the person. 

Also, for me, chemistry equates to sexual attraction. 

Looks are great but ...I'd always put chemistry before this without a doubt. Also, likewise, their personality.

...I'd even consider going out with a guy who had no limbs like Nick Vuyucic based solely on his personality -who wouldn't love being around him day-in-day-out.

So for me, looks are for fun and at most when you don't know someone yet.


----------



## R (Jun 13, 2006)

I put 50/50.

As far as looks, sure I like them, but I just want someone of normal facial attractiveness but a healthy looking body. By that I don't mean big boobs just general health.


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

75%/25%

If I look at someone and find them hott, unless I find out something really heinous about them, I'll probably still desire them. And on the other end, most of the time if I find someone not-especially-physically attractive, getting to know their personality won't change that. It does happen every so often, though. Musicians and funny people make me weak in the knees.


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

The last option, I don't remember the last person I thought was undateable solely because their ugliness overwhelmed me. I do remember, however, being really attracted to some really fat (200lbs+) people.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

50/50 dominates for both men and women, with what look like normal curves.


----------

